# ? About a german made sig.



## 2muchfreetime (Nov 15, 2011)

I already asked this question but did not get a good response.I guess it was in the wrong section.I am looking at getting a sig p226 german made.It is on buds website.Can anyone tell me the difference.All I can find about it is that the pistol is serial numbered in 3 places.Does it have the sig 4 point safety system?It cost about 650 bucks in 9mm cal.Is it a good choice or should I stick with the us made.


----------



## hrk (Oct 25, 2011)

german made are considered by sigophiles to be the best,
I"ve not had issues with the USA made ones but if you can 
get German it's a plus.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The biggest difference is the slide. German Sig's are forged carbon steel. American made are milled stainless steel. I don't think one is superior to the other, but the German made slide is lighter which affects the balance of the gun. Some prefer the "feel" of the German gun. I have a German 9mm and an American .40. I find the extra weight of the stainless slide helps tame the muzzle flip of the .40, but the German 9mm is probably the nicest shooting handgun I've ever owned. Hope this helps.


----------



## bearone2 (Aug 27, 2011)

2 varieties of the german sigs with triple s/n's, 1 with e2 grips & contrast sites, the other, regular grips & nite sites. 

make sure you're getting the version you want.

i've bought from bud's & they're great to deal with.


----------



## M (May 5, 2006)

Free time.......... the german sig shown on Bud's website is a true german. However it has the external Extractor and Nitron slide (stainless) not the the rolled carbon steel with the separate breech block with the internal extractor. I have both that I purchased in October of this year. As far as function.......Excellent. If you are collecting most collectors want the roll steel slide but that said they are both German and both excellent, the Nitron SS slide is heavier and easier to strip. It"s up to you. Ken


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

The rolled German slide with the internal extractor is so clean looking, especially in nickel. I've considered refinishing the nickel parts on my 2-tone, but it's just too damn sexy.


----------

